
Antikythera Reborn - The Hackers of Ancient Greece | Tux Deluxe - nickb
http://www.tuxdeluxe.org/node/104
======
herdrick
Wondrous.

How is it that the book "Heron's Automata" that they mention hasn't been
translated yet? I would have thought scholars of ancient Greece would long
since have run out of works to translate.

~~~
herdrick
That should be "scholars of ancient _Greek_ ".

